
VMware Photon Linux - antoncohen
https://github.com/vmware/photon
======
teh_klev
Previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9407848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9407848)

------
indykish1
What is the purpose of this linux ?

~~~
twelvenmonkeys
Containerization. Similar to Project Atomic, CoreOS or RancherOS.

The unfortunate side is that it's a 992MB iso in comparison to a 224MB Debian
installation or even a 20MB RancherOS install.

It's bloated.

~~~
cbd1984
Unless we're just using "bloated" as a snarl term, it has to mean "too big for
what it's being used for", which is distinct from "too big for my preferred
way of solving the problem".

For example, most editors are larger than ed. However, ed can't support the
same kinds of workflow that most other editors can. Therefore, those other
editors are not bloated because ed is smaller: ed can't do the same jobs.

So, is it 992 MB because it does a different job, or is it 992 MB because they
didn't care about size?

~~~
frostmatthew
> So, is it 992 MB because it does a different job, or is it 992 MB because
> they didn't care about size?

The ISO is 992MB because it includes _three_ different installations (micro,
minimal, full).

